# tyre dressing ?



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, my first tyre dressing i used was AG tyre dressing and i didnt like it at all. Didnt like the finish, lastability or the fact it was a watery spray that went all over the wheels leaving white residue behind. I then moved to Blackfire tyre gel, which i really liked, easy to apply, smelt good, one coat for natural look, 2 coats for gloss look. Now i really like a glossy looking tyre, so apart from the Blackfire which is like £20 a bottle, just wondered what other good gloss look alternatives there are out there ?

was wondering about Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel ? about £10 for 473ml, half the price of the blackfire that i have to use 2 coats of to get it glossy ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would say Meguiars does give a wet look to the tyres, but it's greasy and the product does flink and your hands go black even when the tyres are scrubbed with apc, it's a good product for the price.

I would mention autosmart histyle will be the best bet for you.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Yep that's the one, Megs Endurance...give you the glossy look.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I would say Meguiars does give a wet look to the tyres, but it's greasy and the product does flink and your hands go black even when the tyres are scrubbed with apc, it's a good product for the price.
> 
> I would mention autosmart histyle will be the best bet for you.





crosscyl said:


> Yep that's the one, Megs Endurance...give you the glossy look.


maybe worth trying both and seeing how i feel with them against the blackfire one which i actually like. just wondering if i can get equal or better results from a cheaper bottle.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Another vote here for Megs Endurance. Can be a bit mucky, but the results are great.

That said, just bought a bottle of Zaino Z16 to try as my bottle of Endurance is running out.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I got 2 bottles of Eco Touch's tyre dressing after trying out the waxybox sample and I've had it on a week now and the walls are still black, shiny and look like new without looking stupidly shiny. It's lasted very well so far I'm very impressed with it!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> Another vote here for Megs Endurance. Can be a bit mucky, but the results are great.
> 
> That said, just bought a bottle of Zaino Z16 to try as my bottle of Endurance is running out.


Z16 is more of a matte finish than shiny; AS Highstyle is a good, cheap choice for a shiny finish.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I was Megs endurance fan for ages but much prefer the water based PERL now used 1:1. I just don't like the greasy oil based trim dressings anymore and the PERL seems to be lasting well on the tyres. 

So many more uses too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots to go at but the AS highstyle the Espuma RD50 and the Megs endurance are all glossy.

I find the Highstyle glossy off the bat The RD50 can look glossy but can need a second coat for that but different tyre walls take product differently and look different.

The Megs smells great and the highstyle smells nice.

I find the Megs Endurance is the most gloopy and as such seams to attract dust the most as a result.

If its glossy your after your likely to find most are oily as a result.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*This i did a while back...*

*After the great idea of a group buy on the Espuma RD50 by DMH-01...:thumb:

Got my bottle a bit back and having cleaned the tyres on the POLO and 75.

Time to play.

Still not nailed the smell but not invasive, very runny formula and yellow in colour.

So very old Rubber here...










Bottle weighed...886 grams.

Little applied to a sponge and half the tyre done... for 50/50 purposes.










Left weight of 884 grams.

Did the front tyre an oldish tyre but same make and shows design change.

This the whole tyre done taking weight to 882 grams.










Closer pics of the 50/50 on the rear... this after some 5 mins or so...










I did say a very old tyre....:lol:

Now same tyre but lower section...










All these were with one application... i did all the remaining tyres and did the other half of the rear tyre.

Weight now...873 grams.

Really liking this and hope it holds up well, after 10 minutes i tried swiping finger through it and had no product transfer and as a result left no mark in the finish.

Gave a very nice satin finish a very natural look... having used on the rover with newer rubber it did look a bit more glossy so tyre age seams to affect the look as will as we always say the actual rubber design and compound and why one dressing looks one way on one tyre and possibly another way on another.

Now do the rover tyres and taped off one to test Meguiar's Endurance, Espuma RD 50 and Autosmart highstyle.










Tape Removed after application..










Endurance alongside RD 50.










RD 50 alongside Highstyle.










Highstyle alongside Endurance.










All had one application and all enhanced the tyre's look ill see how they go.*


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

AG rubber plus.......................glossy and bought in 5 liters works out quite cheap.
I use it on the daily drives and apply with paintbrush..............


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

With Autosmart Highstyle if you let it sit for 10 minutes on the tyre, give it a wipe with an old microfibre or sponge to take any excess off, and it will not be glossy..will give a more natural look to the tyre.


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

jamiepollock643 said:


> I got 2 bottles of Eco Touch's tyre dressing after trying out the waxybox sample and I've had it on a week now and the walls are still black, shiny and look like new without looking stupidly shiny. It's lasted very well so far I'm very impressed with it!


Love this stuff lasts ages and leaves a great finish


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Im now using this after using some of the well known brands on my car,great value for money when you consider how long it last.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121212022965?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Also love theyre Cherryburst shampoo.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

maybe you can have a look at chemical guys vrp... looks great


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Another vote for CG VRP here, always my go to!

Just started using CarPro PERL too though, nice results


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

one of my choice is either megs or af satin


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Highstyle - easy on the wallet, a little goes a long way, nice finish with one application, super glossy with a second application 30mins after the first.

One thing also to consider is that the dressing will sit differently on different brands of tyre, so a Michelin may look glossy & obviously dressed, and a Conti will look like you haven't dressed it at all.

:thumb:


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> One thing also to consider is that the dressing will sit differently on different brands of tyre, so a Michelin may look glossy & obviously dressed, and a Conti will look like you haven't dressed it at all.
> 
> :thumb:


Very true.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma RD50 :thumb:


Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

I have both megs extreme and AS HS. In terms of how they look and last, I can't really separate them. However, it takes much less highstyle to do four tyres so it's much cheaper, and it has other uses. If you apply it with a brush, you also avoid the filthy hands that come with Megs.


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

LeeH said:


> I was Megs endurance fan for ages but much prefer the water based PERL now used 1:1. I just don't like the greasy oil based trim dressings anymore and the PERL seems to be lasting well on the tyres.
> 
> So many more uses too.


THIS :thumb:

I also have gone from Megs endurance to PERL and i must say i'm highly impressed with it.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally use T1 from Gtechniq I have used the meguiars but I don't like it.

Having a white car I don't like how it flicks up the car . The Gtechniq doesn't do this where as the meguires took an age to remove from the paint work when washing.

Also tried Swissvax Pneu, this is also a good one but doesn't last as long as the T1.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

GTechniq T1 for me too - lasts a fortnight on clean tyres easily...


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Highstyle for me but I do like shiny.


----------



## johny342 (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaino Z-16 for me but for an aerosol quick fix i like Decosol D210 500ml Tyre Sheen Foam Cleaner: Lasts well too for a foam one


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

I have used chemical guys new look trim gel and its very good lasts long and you can buff off any sling. But then i learned about oil based dressings and water based dressings so ive got some vrp coming for my birthday. Just personal preference i hate liquid dressings i prefer gels or cream


----------



## EdenX (Apr 18, 2012)

Autobrite Direct Tyre & Trim Gel.....


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

3M Tyre Restorer for matt or satin,, 1 vs 2 layers,,,


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Back to black . Only got into detailing recently.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Used to be a Meguiars Endurance enthusiast as I loved the wet look glossy finish......have since moved across to Orchard Glitz...easier to apply, not quite as glossy but the BIG thing for me now, is that it doesnt "flick" at all...my current car is frozen white and both wheel arches, front and rear have inserts of white in them...no transfer whatsoever and good durabilty


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Smart Shine
AS Highstyle
Espuma RD50
Zaino Z16


Love em all :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma RD50, you wont get a better product


----------



## john89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Meguiars Endurance gel is great stuff, though I'd definitely reccomend the sponge applicator too, makes life much easier!
Spread it on nice and thin; no splatter problems so far!


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anyone rate chemical guys vrp dressing for tyres?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Toma said:


> Does anyone rate chemical guys vrp dressing for tyres?


Absolutely, been using it on tyres since I got into detailing, tried several other products and VRP always looks the best IMO


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

PERL for lower profile tyres x 2 coats diluted 1:1. Will last ages. Gives a nice level of gloss.

Megs Endurance just slings way too much. Tried it a few times but sold it on.

Prima Infinity works well on higher profile tyres and seems to last minimum two weeks. I really do think that dressings work differntly on different brands of tyres.

Just tried Soft 99 Pure Shine Tire Coating which is water based, an ever so slightly thicker consistency to PERL but gives a very similar look. Applied just over a week ago and still going strong. It is on the pricey side though.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

I like Black Fire it looks good and not messy at all. Only need a very small amount to get great results.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

V3nom said:


> Absolutely, been using it on tyres since I got into detailing, tried several other products and VRP always looks the best IMO


Do you use two coats or one i dont think one lasts very long


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Toma said:


> Do you use two coats or one i dont think one lasts very long


I only use one coat mate. Living in Scotland, no tyre dressing really lasts that long


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

ok I will try two coats and see how it looks and lasts


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Currently using CG new car high shine for the tyres as well with 2 coats. Applying th 2nd one around 20 min after the 1st one to make sure is dry already. Looks nice, not so shiny and lasts long enough.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ammo Nyc Mud tyre dressing is the best ive used, its thick and gloopy, applies so easily, and has no tyre sling, its also a water based product which hydrates the rubber of the tyres unlike solvent tyre dressings which are bad..


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)

Black fire is the best, but pricey
As high style is good for the money,can be a bit messey,need to wipe off excess


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

jamiepollock643 said:


> I got 2 bottles of Eco Touch's tyre dressing after trying out the waxybox sample and I've had it on a week now and the walls are still black, shiny and look like new without looking stupidly shiny. It's lasted very well so far I'm very impressed with it!


Me too.
Ordered some a few months back, hardly used any and the results are very impressive.
No sling at all.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I use the Megs endurance and like the glossy look but it does make a mess applying it and it does fling some product off onto the paintwork.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kirkyworld said:


> I use the Megs endurance and like the glossy look but it does make a mess applying it and it does fling some product off onto the paintwork.


Then you're over applying buddy :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I like Endurance by Meguiars for that proper wet look and also Zaino's tyre dressing - gives a nice sheen for a more 'understated' finish.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I currently use meg gel.I do like the finish but its greasy.I was wondering how the spray on version would compare.Ive not heard many people use it.Does it give the same finish the more layers you add like the gel version?Is it easier to apply?


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Only use this now,last ages. http://www.speedclean.co.uk/auto-valet/wheels/long-life-tyre-dressing.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Pinnalce balck oynx expensive but works great on compounds and tyre walls, only a small amount is needed and gives a very wet finish without the greasy appearance.
If you want to buy a 5 litre tub Autosmart Histyle will serve you well, nice wet look and feeds the rubber as well.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of Glitz tyre dressing in action from Orchard Autocare.





















Also we are teh dressing of choice for John Deere for their display tractors as tehy could not find any other tyre dressing that would not transfer onto people as they leaned up against the tyres until they used Glitz now if thats not a recommendation I don't know what is!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Rollo that is a very nice professional wet finish, does not look tacky and greasy I will ordering some soon :thumb:


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

I prefer to use AS HighStyle gives a good finish


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Trip, its one i'm very proud of thats for sure. Give me a shout and I will do a deal for you on one.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Many thanks Trip, its one i'm very proud of thats for sure. Give me a shout and I will do a deal for you on one.


Thanks Rollo that's very nice of you :thumb: Honestly I would be very happy paying full prize as the results look magnificent  Alot better finish than Meguairs Endurance which is very tacky and greasy when applied.
Another great product in your lineup is Iron Cleanse, very concentrated and effective, in my real world tests it's superior and faster reacting than the market leader Iron x by a long shot; just a shame Orchard care care is not reconsied as much on here, your products are flawless on performance and cost keep up the good work Rollo :thumb:


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was using Megs Endurance and its great but you are best to use a sponge applicator and glove ideally. I recently tried some Chemical Guys Silk Shine which was very easy to apply, just spray and wipe, with a bit less shine but it didn't seem to last that long... although it has rained quite a lot, it washed of in a couple of days. Now trying CG New Look Trim Gel because I use it on black plastic trim, its very good for that so tried it on tyres too. Looks to go on quite easily half way between a spray and Endurance I'd say but really needs a sponge to work into any tyre pattern. Easily lasts longer than Silk Shine, over a week, and looks great but again extreme rain of late is a bit unfair on judging how long it lasts, so Im going to try it some more!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks Trip much appreciated for your kind words, yep its frustrating but world domination is going to be a little while yet. We have dessimated Iron x sales in Ireland now for the rest of the world lol! I have a very simple philosophy if I can't make it better than the best already on the market then I wont make it or sell it! Lets hope someday we will get noticed lol! so far Arai Crossley cars, and Rolls Royce and a very special Porsche tuner have taken notice.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Glitz looks good,can't wait to try my bottle, currently using Megs endurance and I like my tyres wet looking.


----------



## BradS3 (Nov 23, 2013)

I recently used AutoBrite 'Berry blast' tyre gel and was really impressed with it. A little product seems to go a long way and smells good too. Tyres arent left overly glossy and it dries fairly quickly leaving a nice new look to the tyre, would recommend.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

This is Wolf's Chemicals tyre and trim. Just spray on and let it sit. lasts long, +1 month at the moment, even in wet weather


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Anybody use the meguiars spray version?
i use the gel, like the finish but its too messy.I wonder if the spray one is cleaner and easier to use?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Autobrite Berry Blast Endurance


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

i used to use megs, too much sling and greasy as people have mentioned before, i went onto chemical guys new look trim gel but again a little sling i found dust and dirt would just cling onto it. I have been using chemical guys G6 hyper coat, its not the cheapest but it gives a lovely glossy wet finish without the sling.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I would say Meguiars does give a wet look to the tyres, but it's greasy and the product does flink and your hands go black even when the tyres are scrubbed with apc, it's a good product for the price.
> 
> I would mention autosmart histyle will be the best bet for you.


+1 Agree, I have it now and wont be buying another bottle. for all of those reasons mentioned.

Got my eye on Highstyle next I think.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Carpro PERL -- My Favorite Tire Dressing,,,, I like the fact that I could dilute it to suit my need (High Gloss, Satin, Matte). Water beads on the tire even at 1:3 dilution after 3 weeks.


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

+1 for Carpro Perl


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Two of my faves...

Carpro Perl










As Highstyle


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

moonstone mo;4416219
As Highstyle
[IMG said:


> http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd490/moonstonemo/DSC01638.jpg[/IMG]


how do you apply your highstyle mate? and do you buff down with an old mf after?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> how do you apply your highstyle mate? and do you buff down with an old mf after?


Just with a brush mate:thumb: and no buffing after,


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

You can also buy the tyre dressing applicators they are cheap and very easy to use.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

moonstone mo said:


> Just with a brush mate:thumb: and no buffing after,


Thanks, I was applying with an applicator and the finish was 'blotchy' will give the brush a go!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> Thanks, I was applying with an applicator and the finish was 'blotchy' will give the brush a go!


Yeh brand of tyre makes a difference too,some dressings take to them better than others, brush is best way for me..get a nice even coat. jus decant some into a small pot and dab the brush in,less messy:thumb:


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

would recommend autosmart Highstyle


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Espuma RD50...never found anything better if I am honest.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Auto finesse Satin for me.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jamieblackford said:


> auto finesse satin for me.


+1.


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

i have always used megs endurance but agreed on whats been said about it being greasy and blackens your hands but smells lush


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

has anybody used the meguiars Spray version?How does it compare?
i Like the finish of the gel but its greasy so i want to try a spray alternative.
Itl either be meg spray version or finishkare top cote.


----------

